# Candleing.



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I know your supposed to determine wether or not you can see something inside.. But I can get this to work well and I don't k ow what I'm looking for. Please explain to me!


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Depends on how old the egg is.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> Depends on how old the egg is.


8 days old


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

At 8 days old when you rotate the egg on your candeler, you should see a small black dot with what looks to be thread attached to it, sometimes just the dot. If you look at it compared to a day old egg it looks like the yolk is expanding.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> At 8 days old when you rotate the egg on your candeler, you should see a small black dot with what looks to be thread attached to it, sometimes just the dot. If you look at it compared to a day old egg it looks like the yolk is expanding.


When I looked yesterday all I could see was the air pocket


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> At 8 days old when you rotate the egg on your candeler, you should see a small black dot with what looks to be thread attached to it, sometimes just the dot. If you look at it compared to a day old egg it looks like the yolk is expanding.


There was dark and then the light where the air pocket is


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

I know it's hard to describe, but if you are seeing that it sounds pretty good to me. Give 5 more days and you will definitely have an answer to you question. Unmistakable at that point


----------



## clintdaniels83 (May 23, 2013)

Air pocket will be there on any fertile egg.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> Air pocket will be there on any fertile egg.


Thanks! I appreciate you explaining this to me!


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

clintdaniels83 said:


> Air pocket will be there on any fertile egg.


I candled today and all besides a few definitely have an air pocket.. Good right?!


----------

